# Which SW Stores Quarantines Their Fish



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Other than Carl and Reefboutique (no longer sells fish), does anybody know who else QT or atleast wait a few weeks before selling their SW fish to the public?


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Interested in this answer as well. I didn't know Reef Boutique wasn't selling fish anymore. 

Are they continuing to sell Coral, dry goods etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Not 100% positive on this issue. But I trust The Coral Reef Shop in the aspect of Red will show you the fish eating and be a straight shooter on the fish. They get in pretty health and unique stuff.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Reefboutique is no longer in retail business


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I believe Canada Corals has a quarantine protocol, and when I stopped in at the new place on Derry Road, AquaWorld(?). I think they mentioned a qt procedure, too. But I can't be 100% sure on either.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Reefboutique is no longer in retail business


are they still open or only dealing with clients ....


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Last time I went, he was getting rid of all livestock and is planning to do servicing only. I do not think he opens to the public anymore, I had to make an appointment to buy live stock a few weeks back.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

tom g said:


> are they still open or only dealing with clients ....


By appointment only and currently having a 50% off livestock sale. There was a newsletter they emailed a few days ago which mentions being busy during the "renovation", but I dont know off they'll be open to the public anytime soon


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

So back to the original topic, can anybody else add to the list of stores they can buy with confidence? 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*qt stores*

i am not sure if there are many stores that do this .I think the longer they keep the fish the more of a risk they will loose a profit ..I have paid for fish at big als in scarb and told them I would pick up in a few days ..thus letting me come back to see if the fish is still alive or sick.it is a responsibility on our part to practice qt methods .some do some don't with great success ..talking with the store gives u a sense of realibility sometimes they reveal sources and how they practice when a shipment comes in .some just bring in and sell as soon as they land , I know for a fact that coral reef shop and red will not sell u a fish he has seen something wrong with .not sure your area u are in but I would recommend coral reef shop hands down .reefboutique had the right idea I just don't think Collins idea worked as he much preffered to do builds I believe builds and a store open to the public simply just didn't work . his fish wwere always healthy and again would not sell u a fish if he had a thought it was not healthy ,
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure CanadaCorals quarantines their fish using CP or copper. They don't have a ton this time of year but it sounds like they're ramping up.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Which S.W. stores quarantine their fish*

The coral reef shop for sure quarantines their fish. I recently purchased a black tang that the store had gotten in, in a recent fish order. Red, the owner advised me two wait four to five days to make sure the fish was eating and in good shape. When I went to pick up the fish Red fed it in front of me. This is the only place that I would by saltwater fish from.


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

Almost every store uses medications of some sort. 

Problem is, fish are generally never exposed to meds long enough to kill ich. Add into the mix that those fish that would be exposed long enough, would see other fish introduced to the system negating the meds.

If u want qt fish call Carl's aquarium.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm curious why this question is being asked? I appreciate stores that QT fish, but I feel all fish should be QT'd when you get them home. Even just to observe them for a few days, making sure they are eating and comfy. Picking up a used 10 or 20g tank with a small heater and a HOB or sponge filter can be pretty affordable and you get piece of mind of knowing how the fish was QT'd.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

twobytwo said:


> I'm curious why this question is being asked? I appreciate stores that QT fish, but I feel all fish should be QT'd when you get them home. Even just to observe them for a few days, making sure they are eating and comfy. Picking up a used 10 or 20g tank with a small heater and a HOB or sponge filter can be pretty affordable and you get piece of mind of knowing how the fish was QT'd.


Stores that QT their fish or wait a few weeks before selling reduces the chance of it dying in our hands at home, whether we QT or not QT. It also allows the fish to recover a but from the shipping journey.

I really like Carl's services so far, all his fish survived.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Qt fish*

Well Noah is right for a little extra cost u can do it your self .sometime patience becomes a problem .and we know the first rule slow down ...carl does offer a service for qt never been to his place but I can only assume you are paying for fish that he has put time and money into I have looked at his prices from time to time..nothing more then the ordinary poss a little higher then stores .again ubare getting fish that he has qt. Most stores don't have the time or want the loss on holding fish for said time...i can't speak for every store .there are a few out there that won't sell fish for a few days ..no store wants the stigma for i got your fish home and now all my fish are dead .there are stores who simply just want them out of there tanks good bad or ugly.price us also incorporated in this they most likely fish won't make it but they got your 35 bucks or what ever unpaid for it .if u are looking for stores that do it a few have been mentioned .theres a lot out there that just simply dont.so really it's up to u to follow thru gain a good relationship with fish room staff and or managers ask questions show some interest in there process of when they get fish in.the ones that bring on sat and sell on Sunday well it's a chance u take some survive some don't..some may even get your other fish sick .
Good luck


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

its not the sellers fault for selling the fish they get in as quickly as possible. If people are willing to buy them that way then why not?

Some stores I would prefer they dont place them in their tanks. Hate seeing a fish I want in a tank with a floater.

If you want a warranty on the fish it's going to cost you. If you're willing to roll the dice and get the one just in this morning then go for it.

But fish stores like fish orders and shipments are all a crap shoot. Some times a great store gets a bad order or a store goes down hill due to change in employment or management. 

I have tried saving $20 but lost the $70 I paid for the fish in the first place.

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. Sometimes it's your fault and sometimes the stores.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

A quarantined fish is no guarantee that the fish will remain disease free. Just the stress of the move or new tank mates could be enough for the fish to get sick. Less likely but still possible. Buying fish is like going to the casino. You pay your money and spin the wheel.


----------



## sareyi (5 mo ago)

Угу, подсунут ещё больную рыбку, а тебе пытаться её вылечить. Вообще у меня даже в казино получается чаще выигрывать чем покупать нормальных, здоровых рыбок. Переключусь наверное больше тогда на казино, раз мне везет). Обычно я играю на сайте селектор казино  https://www.mobilegta.net/en/user/hixit8., но иногда захожу и в другие казинохи посмотреть че там есть интересного.


----------



## arbuz9963 (1 mo ago)

Привет. Нашёл для вас список лучших казино Лучшие казино в сети: как формируются списки? - ToFight.Ru для игры онлайн. Узнай как непосредственно формируется списки казино


----------



## jabapeppe (1 d ago)

I'm curious why this question is being asked? I appreciate stores that QT fish, but I feel all fish should be QT'd when you get them home. Even just to observe them for a few days, making sure they are eating and comfy. Picking up a used 10 or 20g tank with a small heater and a HOB or sponge filter can be pretty affordable and you get piece of mind of knowing how the fish was QT'd.


----------

